# Question re polls



## skiprat (Feb 28, 2018)

When we have a multi choice poll ie; Pick your favourite 5... for example

How are the winners chosen? Is it purely the number of votes or does the order in which we select our choices matter?
I know that single choice polls would be on amount of votes but not sure about multi choice polls..

just curious really..:wink:


----------



## Monty (Feb 28, 2018)

When I do them it’s determined by the number of votes each one receives


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 28, 2018)

Last time I did a poll, it was the number of votes.  There was not a way to weight the votes so that a first place votes held more sway than fifth place votes.  If a guy got 30 fifth place votes, he would beat a guy that got 29 1st place votes.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 28, 2018)

Ok, thats cool. Thanks guys:biggrin:


----------



## gimpy (Jan 4, 2019)

where do i go to start a pool


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 4, 2019)

gimpy said:


> where do i go to start a pool


 
They can be set up in the Polls, Surveys, and Votes forum.  Here is the link.

Polls, Surveys, and Votes - International Association of Penturners


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 4, 2019)

gimpy said:


> where do i go to start a pool



Usually you start with digging the ground. Then you pour the concrete and then you add water. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2019)

Now now JT, don't be a smart arse.:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2019)

...but I have to confess that when I first read it, I thought it said...'Where do I go to start a poo!'


----------



## gimpy (Jan 4, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> gimpy said:
> 
> 
> > where do i go to start a pool
> ...



My big fingers


----------

